
Ask HN: Top Searches “Burger King, Whopper, Lincoln Navigator, Samsung Galaxy” - iliconvalleys
Hi, I&#x27;m designing a dataset related to trending terms on Google. Are there other kinds of ways to acquire data on trending terms? I&#x27;m actually quite surprised and skeptical that the terms in the title are the world most popular search terms being searched for at this moment in time.
======
blowski
I think trending in that context means 'traffic for these terms is much higher
than usual' rather than 'these are the most popular search terms'.

At a guess, the most searched for terms will be dominated by perennial brand
keywords like 'Facebook' and 'CNN', so rarely change.

